# LT25 JackPlate-Trim Questions



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

bump 

I run a LT 25 with a hatsu 25 tilt&trim with no jack plate. prop is aluminum 13 pitch & i'm getting right at 30 mph WOT. I've been wanting to add a jack plate for some time but can't find enough information on them to make it worth buying. I see a lot of guys running atlas microjackers on LT25's tho and would like to know more about how/if they improve top end speed, wholeshot, shallow water performance, etc.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Loganaire said:


> So I’m having a bit of trouble finding solid information regarding jackplates on an LT25. Some people I’ve spoken with say they are useless and to get a trim and tilt and others say its night and day in operating depth and speed. I know this can vary greatly by setup and weight distribution, but I’m looking for some clarity before I start unbolting motors and drilling holes! Right now I’m not feeling as though I am able to run this boat near as shallow as the classic with a 15 and fixed plate. Don’t get be wrong it still runs shallow but I feel like the motor could be higher and some offset could help me get cleaner water.
> 
> Here is my setup.
> 
> ...



lognaire what makes you prefer the aluminum stock over the stainless prop? just curious I've been considering a stainless prop as well.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Isn’t there a cmc that can jack up your motor?


----------



## Loganaire (May 14, 2018)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> lognaire what makes you prefer the aluminum stock over the stainless prop? just curious I've been considering a stainless prop as well.


It actually hits wide open throttle with the aluminum where the stainless seems like it is a little bit slower spooling up and is a few hundreds RPM's short or WOT. I think this has to do with the weight of the stainless on these little engines. I'll be purchasing a tac to see what the actual difference is.


----------



## Loganaire (May 14, 2018)

Texasproud11 said:


> Isn’t there a cmc that can jack up your motor?


CMC only makes a trim and tilt. Bobs make a versa jacker which is the combo but its expensive and too big for the transom on the LT25.


----------



## Loganaire (May 14, 2018)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> bump
> 
> I run a LT 25 with a hatsu 25 tilt&trim with no jack plate. prop is aluminum 13 pitch & i'm getting right at 30 mph WOT. I've been wanting to add a jack plate for some time but can't find enough information on them to make it worth buying. I see a lot of guys running atlas microjackers on LT25's tho and would like to know more about how/if they improve top end speed, wholeshot, shallow water performance, etc.


Sounds like a sweet setup. I totally agree with the lack of information on the performance and changes to the boat with a jackplate. I feel like I have decent skills at finding information but this one has left me pretty much stumped!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just put a Vance mini plate on my 14 billfish which is similar in size to a gheenoe. It's a manual lift plate. Will report back once I have had a chance to run it.


----------



## Loganaire (May 14, 2018)

el9surf said:


> I just put a Vance mini plate on my 14 billfish which is similar in size to a gheenoe. It's a manual lift plate. Will report back once I have had a chance to run it.
> View attachment 58016


Awesome man! I've seen those hulls around a few times. Looks like a cool boat. Thanks for the comment I'll be anxious to see the improvements.


----------



## MikeTaylorCOFL (May 22, 2019)

Your setup is similar to mine. Just purchased an LT25 and put a 20hp suzuki with elec tilt w/ jackplate. Front battery and trolling motor. Double hatch raised front. center live well. I used a stock prop 9.25x9 3 blade aluminium on the first run and hit the rev limiter at 23mph riding solo. purchased a SS 9.25x11 and it feels like its a little much for the motor. No more hitting the rev limit, and I can hit 25mph by myself on the flats with a light chop. I think I should have went with a 10 pitch SS in hindsight. The 11 pitch doesn't have the get up that the 9 had. Anyone running a 9.25x10 SS on a 20hp suzuki?


----------

